# Watery discharge 38 wks?



## toothfairy29

Sorry if amy of this is TMI!!!

Are any of you ladies noticing watery discharge?? I have been very dry all through the pregnancy but noticed an increase in the white milky discharge over the last couple of weeks. I have also noticed I am feeling more damp over the last couple of days. I have been using the EPO internally for a week or so and noticed that the last couple of nights when I have put it in its very watery in there? Sorry if TMI but I have kind of kept an eye on it today and have checked with clean finger when have gone to the loo and definitely clear and watery up there? I felt a funny little twang almost like an elastic band somewhere up there when I was having a pee on saturday night. Almost expected my waters to gush there and then or have a show but nothing? I can't remember whether this dampness started before or after this.

There is not enough coming out to soak a panty liner let alone a pad so am not convinced its waters?

Anyone similar?? I really don't want to call the L&D


----------



## kiwii

I had the same. I've had an increase in discharge since the beginning of pregnancy, but it was always thick and white/yellow. A few days ago I woke up with some clear watery fluid which trickled down my leg as I was getting into the shower. Then, again after I went to the bathroom. It was definitely watery in there but like you said, nothing to soak a pad or anything like that so I wasn't sure how concerned I should be. I laid down to see if it would happen again and was planning on calling my doctor if it did. I haven't noticed anything since. Not sure that I am any help, just letting you know you're not alone lol and It never hurts to call and ask about it if you're concerned!


----------



## Becki_k1

I've definately had an increase in discharge this last week or so to the point where I do wonder if in leaking but after lying down I don't get up and have more so don't think it's waters!! I've noticed sinced using the epo it has become a bit more messier down there x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've had an increased amount over the last few weeks and understand it to be completely normal for late pregnancy. 

When my waters went last time it did feel like an elastic band twanging but I've had quite a few twangs this time with no breaking of waters.. not sure if this helps!


----------



## gemxgem

I have been to hospital twice with a gush of water down my legs and have had my cervix checked for any amnionic fluid and it's closed no leaking of amnionic fluid and baby okay. It happens every now and then and apparently you can get a watery discharge in pregnancy, I also had a swab first time and it indicated thrush, but came back normal second time. 
It can be normal but always check with ur doc if worried xxx


----------



## Inoue

Yep, pretty much every night. I was worried that it could be fluid but as it only happens at night/wake up in morn the mw said its just alot of watery discharge x


----------



## princesspreg

Taking notes....having the same issue here at 34 weeks.


----------



## gryphongrl

This just happened to me... definitely enough to soak a pad, so I was very concerned because I am only 33 weeks! I went in to get it checked with the litmus paper they use, and it is just normal discharge, no worries.


----------

